# Never have I used so much gas!



## tubbster (Jan 30, 2009)

As the last two months with this stove.

Nice to have the lower half of my house warm, and for the most part it keeps the whole house warm when it is running, but MAN!

The gas use is the highest it has ever been. And I know it has been  a brutal winter so far, but the low efficiencies freestanding stoves have is ringing true.

Anyway, carry on....


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey, tubbster 

The gas use is the highest it has ever been. And I know it has been a brutal winter so far, but the low efficiencies freestanding stoves have is ringing true.

You can increase the efficiency by opening your air shutter all the way...
Blue Flames are more efficient & cleaner than a nice yellow wood burning look...
'Course if you have LP, then the air shutter may ALREADY be wide open...
In that case, the only way to save some bux is to set the t-stat a little lower...


----------



## tubbster (Jan 30, 2009)

I think it is running as good as can be.

The stove always had some issues, long story. But it runs good now, I usually keep it on low, and it looks like a perfect flame/bed of coals.

I do keep the thermostat on the warm side.


----------



## R&D Guy (Jan 31, 2009)

Is this that Napoleon?  Well sorry man, but I'm sure you can appreciate that anytime you heat up more cubic feet its going to take more energy. So unless you use to crank the thermostat to keep this area as warm then you shouldn't be saving money.


----------



## trafick (Feb 1, 2009)

On the same note.  I replaced my wood burning fireplace with a gas stove and I too am burning more gas then ever.  I used to heat with all wood, even had the gas company wanting to check the meter because I wasn't using enough gas, but now I'm heating with wood (woodstove in basement) and gas.

Of course the house is 5 degrees warmer, I get to sleep all night (no stuffing the woodstove at 2am to keep the house warm) and I have "fires" all the time with the flick of a switch.  I'm also not worried about leaving the gas stove alone when running.  Heck, I even got a remote that turns it on an hour before I get up and an hour before I get home from work and the house is nice and toasty no matter what the temperature outside.

Is it worth it?  Mama's happy and you know what they say, If mama ain't happy, NO ONE is happy!


----------

